# Awesome day, Reds and a Snook!



## Drum_Bum (Sep 20, 2016)

Hit the water this AM around 730. Went for a decently long pedal to my favorite flats. Started a touch slow, the wind was not doing us any favors. However by 830 I was on the fish. Managed to haul in 6 redfish or so, Lose one other, and in that mix I managed to land a 23" Snook. 

Yes, I said Snook. I was on a school of reds and I made a cast back in to the mix, and when the fish hit I knew it was not a red or a trout. I had no clue, the fish was about 40ft from me when it made its first jump. I thought, that is the biggest lady fish I have ever seen. Then it jumped a second time, I clearly saw the line down the body and thought...no.... I let the fish pull some drag so I could get the net ready. One dip of the net and there was a Snook in my lap, right here in Pensacola. For me this is INSANE. If I weren't the one who caught it I wouldn't have believed it. But that's what pictures are for! 

All of the fish were caught on a Penn Conflict 2000 reel, spooled with 8lb Cast king braid with a 15lb fluorocarbon leader, Matrix shad and 1/8oz Golden eye. And everyone was released! Thanks for the read, Tight Lines!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice catch. Love to play those snooks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I saw the title and wondered where you were vacationing. That's awesome coming out of the Panhandle! Maybe global warming will get us a permanent population lol.


----------



## Drum_Bum (Sep 20, 2016)

iJabo said:


> I saw the title and wondered where you were vacationing. That's awesome coming out of the Panhandle! Maybe global warming will get us a permanent population lol.


Yea, I thought about that and tried to change the title but no dice. I should have put Pensacola in there. If a permanent pop comes here I wont complain, it was an absolute blast to catch.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is AWESOME!!!! Snook is on my bucket, but I figured I'd have to go to Indian river to get one!!! Heck maybe they are migrating this way!!! Awesome report!


----------



## Dunny (Jun 6, 2016)

Sounds like heck of a day. Nice catch!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sweet, great catches. Awesome catch on the Snook!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

NICE! Would love to see those make their way up here more.


----------

